# Abbey Wood, London SE2



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Just back from 5 days away at Abbey Wood seeing some of the "kids" who moved back down to the smoke after we moved them away from it 12 years ago. 

Abbey Wood is lovely - so idyllic & well-kept, and so quiet! 7 mins' walk to the train station, £5.70 day saver tickets, & 32 mins from Charing Cross. My legs are aching - three consecutive days' walking round London (including St Paul's Whispering Gallery with *344* steps (no lift!!) - but well worth it.

This site has a big tick in my book.

Dougie.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

dougie

shhhhh!!!!! want to be able to get in when i want. seriously, just love it. will be back in july. wish i could do the walk in 7 mins - takes me about 10

des


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

des said:


> wish i could do the walk in 7 mins - takes me about 10


Let me qualify - 7 mins there (downhill): 15 mins back (uphill, and after walking round London...) 

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Come out of Abbey Wood station and as you go back there's an Indian on your left. Does a good chicken masarla.  

Olley


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I heard a rumour they have WiFi now is this true?

I always stop there when I have to visit my offices in London 
Its only a 10 minute taxi drive to the docklands (ish)

Karl


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Quick search and 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-20431-wifi.html+abbey+wood
Is it confirmed working then?

Karl


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Karl yes its up and running Bl**dy expensive by the hour £4? a week is £25. £40 for two I think, so not to bad.

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've got MHF members starting as assistant wardens there for the summer season - Glen432 (Phil and Jan). They start on the 3rd of June - see

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-24640-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Gerald


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

WHen we were there installing the system. our BTOPENWORLD pass worked for free. Not sure if this i still true. An excellent site neertheless.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> I heard a rumour they have WiFi now is this true?
> 
> I always stop there when I have to visit my offices in London
> Its only a 10 minute taxi drive to the docklands (ish)
> ...


Karl,

It's working, but Mega Bucks. 8O £1 for 15 mins! Ho ho. No thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Incidentally, the only minus point was nothing to do with the site itself, but my TomTom routed me in via the very narrow & steep *Knee Hill* from the south (Woolwich Road) end. Not at all ideal for an RV, so beware. Use the A2016 Eastern Way dual carriageway, which is what we departed on, back onto the M25.

Dougie.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

asprn, 
£1/15min = £4 an hour is cheap enough for me.
I paid £15K for my Datastorm system for the first year and it doesn't work at Abbey because of the trees 

I love the place, its beautiful and very convenient for me but I need net access absolutely lol. Plus I love feeding the squirels and foxes :wink: 

Am now planning my first trip in new MH to Abbey for this thursday 

Thanks guys 

Karl


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

time before last at a-w i left via knee hill and had a very close encounter with an artic. had to put l/h mirror half inch from side, and just scraped (wrong word - didn't scrape!) by. so there is room, but you have to be so careful. don't use that route any more!

des


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> I love feeding the squirels and foxes. Am now planning my first trip in new MH to Abbey for this thursday


Enjoy then. 

Mags also had a little party with the squirrels, who sat on the top step 8O eating their bread. I didn't mind that at all, but what I did object to was the little buggers rejecting the stale bread & not leaving till fresh was produced. :x

Dougie.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

we are going to abbey wood on 18th may there will be five of us going anybody got any idea what sort of prices the taxis are to the docklands?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

amok said:


> we are going to abbey wood on 18th may there will be five of us going anybody got any idea what sort of prices the taxis are to the docklands?


Didn't use any, but try them:-

http://www.freeindex.co.uk/profile(Dell-Cabs)_33339.htm

They'll price you up.

Dougie.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

amok said:


> we are going to abbey wood on 18th may there will be five of us going anybody got any idea what sort of prices the taxis are to the docklands?


 Karl mentioned a ten minute taxi drive to the Docklands, expect to pay around £30 8O from Abbey Wood

regards Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

amok said:


> we are going to abbey wood on 18th may there will be five of us going anybody got any idea what sort of prices the taxis are to the docklands?


To the Docklands its around £18 out of peak hours or rush hours. The most I have paid was £25.

Nothing to see at the docklands though, better off going into london center on the train...

Karl


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Will see if I can get down the 18th as Well 

Mine is the Tag Axle Eura with the big dish on top (it may be down)

Karl


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

If going to Docklands from Abbey wood I would suggest that you get a travelcard get the train to Greenwich and then change to the Docklands light railway. Only live about 3 miles away from the site So have never used the site. I am sure that it will be packed when the Tour de France hits town as it is really near to the route that the riders will be taking.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

How many others are going on the 18th?

Karl


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> How many others are going on the 18th?
> Karl


I'm not, so you can't buy me that drink. 

Dougie.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

thanks for the replies. I have just been down in London for a couple of days working and have looked up the travelcard prices and have decided this is the way to go. We are in London to take our 10 yr old son to the Emirates as he is an Arsenal fan :roll: and there is a five a side tournament on on staurday arranged thorugh the company I work for so thought it would be an ideal opportunity to take him to see the stadium. (as he will probably never get a ticket for a game).

We have been looking at using the Woolwich ferry when we get there on Friday then on the A206 and then the A2401. Does anybody anticipate any problems with the ferry? Has anybody else done it this way.??

Is anybody else going to be there this weekend? we are going friday and coming home on Monday.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

has anybody got any idea whether there are any shops close to the Abbey Wood site ?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

amok said:


> has anybody got any idea whether there are any shops close to the Abbey Wood site ?


Plenty, in Abbey Wood itself - 7/8 minutes' walk. The train station is at the end of a road with a good selection of local shops including takeaways & newsagent etc.

Dougie.


----------

